

Who Needs a Junior iOS Dev? (Remote) - sbastidasr

I&#x27;m looking for an entry-level job on iOS Development. 
I recently graduated on Systems Engineering and would like to work remotely on an exciting startup.<p>Please contact me at sbastidasr@gmail.com
======
JudS
Remote and Junior typically not a great combo

~~~
dogstraightup
Agree...OP you are more likely to find a remote developer job for a big corp
than a start-up IMO. GL

